# Civil Service Scores...



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a question regarding civil service scores...

When you take the exam, obviously the score matters in order to get a card. Once you get the card how much does score matter?? 

Are candidates hired based on qualifications or score?? For instance if you have one person with a 90% and no college degree or experience, and another person with a 85% who has been a police officer and has a degree who would be hired??


----------



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

No, i mean once you have been called. My background is done but there are a few people with higher scores above me, BUT I am a cop (out of state) with a degree...can they bypass someone else who is less qualified with a higher test score because they want to hire me with my exp. and degree...


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

jmat1980";p="58577 said:


> No, i mean once you have been called. My background is done but there are a few people with higher scores above me, BUT I am a cop (out of state) with a degree...can they bypass someone else who is less qualified with a higher test score because they want to hire me with my exp. and degree...


off the Civil Service website

Appointing Authority ensures that appointments are made in accordance with the PAR .09 selection ratio 2n+1, PAR .08 and MGL Ch 31, section 27. *Appointments should be made in the order for which the applicant's name appears on the certification.* Reasons for selection, non-selection and removal must also be submitted to HRD.

Civil Circus


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

haha, I was starting to worry we'd start getting charged for taking up server space! Ahh, nothing like the occational midshift on the pine...


----------



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

Tanks for the info...

Is a persons lack of education/experience a valid reason for a PD to bypass that individual. You would think and hope that PD's would hire the most qualified person for the job. Again, 2 individuals, one with eduacation and experience, one without...can a dept. bypass the individual without due to the fact that there is someone more qualified for the job...

Thanks


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I would think that since there is no defined requirement that a person have a college degree that passing someone that lacks a degree would be a no no. Although in the end the chief is going to decide so good luck.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Is it right for a non-minority who scores in the 90's to lose out on a job to a minority who scores in the 70's....why is it that Mass is one of the last states (if not the only state) to still use the outdated civil service system???


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Its not the only state, but its the only one where it is run so bad it seems like a nightmare you can't wake up from.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="58576 said:


> Baisicly unless your a Vet, with resident preferance, and score above 97, you can forget about even getting looked at nevermind an interview.


Thats not the case with some smaller towns. When I took the test when I was 19 (4 years ago), I got an 86 and was #5 on my towns list. So if they were to hire 2, I would have got a call.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

Just because someone is number one on the list, does not guarantee them the job. That is why they send more than one name. Yes, they can bypass someone that is number 1 and select someone lower on the list. All that has to be done is that the dept needs to submit reasons why that person was not selected or why they chose that person. The person that was bypassed then would have to challenge the reasons. you still can be selected.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Just remember 1 out of 3, 2 out of 5, 3 out of 7, etc...

If you are academy trained and can get a Mass. waiver they would have a good (and civil service approved) reason to get to you. A lot of smaller towns like the idea of saving a few grand on academy fees and having someone on the road six months earlier. We just picked up a VT trooper and we have previously hired people trained by non civil service towns, NH and even Florida. It is harder to get an academy waiver today but it can still be done.

That being said, you have zero chance of being hired if you don't make it to the list when they call for it. When it comes to civil service - score comes first; politics are usually second; money is third and previous qualifications are last. This is just the way it is. 

Unfortunately, without civil service the process would be entirely political and qualifications would be changed to suit the candidates with the best connections. It's not a perfect system but it's all we have. Personally, I would like to see the entrance exam resemble the promotional exam format. (20% of score is training and experience, points are given for veteran status)


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah that would be better, NOT. The whole system needs to be either completly redone or trashed.


----------



## gmorbid (Jul 16, 2004)

When you sign on to the civil service website there are standings then after u get a card there is a certified applicant issued list. do they hire in order from the certified applicatn list or the standing list,. because i got a card and someone who is higher on the standing list is lower than me on the certified list . so iam confused on how they hire.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

gmorbid";p="59508 said:


> When you sign on to the civil service website there are standings then after u get a card there is a certified applicant issued list. do they hire in order from the certified applicatn list or the standing list,. because i got a card and someone who is higher on the standing list is lower than me on the certified list . so iam confused on how they hire.


Dont worry about the order of the certification list, the same thing happened to me. It means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The chief does whatever the hell he/she wants and thats all there is to it. All they have to do is justify it, which they can very easily if they want someone specifically. Welcome to fuckachusetts the most balled state in the union.


----------

